# I hope this keeps up!



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The rain pattern has been great for me. The sun shines then it rains. I hate watering my garden & the pattern we been in lately is perfect. Been awhile since I've watered.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

We have been averaging about 1" a week for the past 3 weeks. The garden look great.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Yep, I haven't used the automatic sprinkler system once this year. I'm having germination rates in the garden like I have never seen before in all my years of gardening. 

On the other hand, I'm expecting some significant pest issues as we go forward....always two sides to the story.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, I haven't used the automatic sprinkler system once this year. I'm having germination rates in the garden like I have never seen before in all my years of gardening.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm expecting some significant pest issues as we go forward....always two sides to the story.


I hope not! But your probably right. Tomatoe worms that eat your plant while your looking at it type of bugs.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Meadowlark said:


> Yep, I haven't used the automatic sprinkler system once this year. I'm having germination rates in the garden like I have never seen before in all my years of gardening.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm expecting some significant pest issues as we go forward....always two sides to the story.


I found a few caterpillars on my grape plant yesterday. None on the rest of the garden and I have been checking every day.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Stop this rain here, the hill country above the lakes need it to fill up lakes. Had 3.75 last night and probably that same amount tonight. Rain go away, its just draining off in the creeks that go the Gulf.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

+1 on filling the upland lakes, but the run-off into the bays is beneficial also. Just wish it would let up long enough for me to finish planting my garden.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I need to plant TAM-dew melons(honeydew) but would sink knee deep in black gumbo.I'm not bee-otching though.Love the rain.


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I live in the Richwood area and all my veggies were decimated by the storm last night. They were so nice before the hail got them all.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a bummer for sure Surf. Nothing violent in my area of East Texas.

Hearing stories about the weather always adds to my respect for old time gardeners and farmers... the ones whose living standards depended on what they raised. You had to be perseverant people to survive and keep coming back no matter what Nature threw at you.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

SURF Buster said:


> I live in the Richwood area and all my veggies were decimated by the storm last night. They were so nice before the hail got them all.


Sorry for your lose. I'd replant. I had a storm come through years back that nailed the garden pretty good. I thought the garden was history. I straitened it out & it came back.
Instead of having just one garden I have 5 gardens & some are on sides of buildings & barns. I was glad I did this because some are protected from south winds & some are protected from north winds. I'm on a hill so some hold water better than others etc etc. 
After a few years I've discovered which gardens grow certain fruit better than others. I still have to rotate but I still have options & have learned where to plant what. But LOL I'm still learning everyday. One guy I wish would post hear in this forum is wr.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*more rain*

Here we go again, pea size hail and puter shows 2.5 to 3.5 inches. Makes 12 for the week, please let it stop as I'm trying to get a roof on a new house thats had over 24 inches since the slab was poured and builder let go.


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

My garden has come through fairly well, other than my seed taters rotted. Still stuff to plant though. Did lose one hill of zucchini--they washed completely away, were in a drain path I wasn't aware of since we've never had this much rain since moving here. Guess there are some zucchinis growing somewhere along the Guadalupe River,


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

I mean't the rain not the hail. I feel for the folks that have lost their crops.


----------



## chumy (Jul 13, 2012)

Marble size hail, my garden is history. At least the asparagus will re-emerge.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Mine took of well and its like everything has stagnated here the last week. Think its to much rain we have had. The Black Berries and Red Raspberries are kicking *** though!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Believe it or not I had to water today. Not much. This sand up here doesn't hold water.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

by far and away, this will be the latest I've ever started putting plants in the ground.

the rain has been coming at the wrong times for me, usually on the weekends.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

BertS said:


> by far and away, this will be the latest I've ever started putting plants in the ground.
> 
> the rain has been coming at the wrong times for me, usually on the weekends.


If you get them in the ground now I think you will be fine. Good Luck! Let us know? I've planted late before. I planted some more corn yesterday. 
Planting okra, melons, & peppers at this time will work for sure.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

My Grandpa was watching the news one night when the reporter said Texas was considering legalizing horse-racing.He said they might as well,farming is legal gambling.You bet everything you own every time you plant a crop.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Too late for potatoes and probably tomatoes depending on location...almost still too early for okra and peas and melons. Just right for corn and beans here. Planted my 5th corn crop yesterday...hope to have continuous fresh corn all summer.


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

After my squash burns up I plant purple hull peas that do well in the heat. Sweet taters do well in the summertime also.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's exactly the way I do it also Driver...bring in the peas behind potatoes, onions, squash. It will be May before I plant them...the hotter the better.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Meadowlark said:


> Too late for potatoes and probably tomatoes depending on location...almost still too early for okra and peas and melons. Just right for corn and beans here. Planted my 5th corn crop yesterday...hope to have continuous fresh corn all summer.


I'm the dumb Yankee here...... Is it the heat that stops the potatoes and tomatoes from having a long season? When is the average date for that happening in your area? I remember that you have grown some tomatoes in partial shade to extend the season.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Howdy Dick...you know more about gardening than most of us combined...but yes the heat stops my potatoes dead here. Any that I have growing must be out of the ground no later than Memorial day and that's actually late. They quickly begin to rot in the heat. Mine are blooming right now which means they already have some small taters. 

I've extended the tomato growing season here by using partial shade but the production level is a lot less than normal. I've never planted any after April 15 here because of the heat.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

The Driver. said:


> After my squash burns up I plant purple hull peas that do well in the heat. Sweet taters do well in the summertime also.


I'm gonna plant sweet taters this year. I've never grown them before.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

anybody have any of the cattle mineral barrels?

I'm thinking I may move the tomatoes to the east side of the house in some of those.

get shade from about 100 pm on.

maybe that will work?


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That should work....I have some cattle tubs that would work...and you are welcome to them. North of Livingston.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

thanks for the offer, but that would be an extremely cost prohibitive drive.......lol


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

Rubberback said:


> I'm gonna plant sweet taters this year. I've never grown them before.


They are easy to grow Rubberback. When they get going they look like a type of ground cover. I had some grow over a foot long and have canned them before.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I planted Tam-dew melons yesterday afternoon in the mud.My feet got so heavy I couldn't walk without stopping and scraping them off with a hoe.Tomatoes and peppers are yellowish color from too much water and I already found a squash bug on a baby squash plant.Really think in all my years having a garden,it's the first time I've ever had too much water.Not *****ingg though,it'll soon change.


----------

